# RPMs kinda high



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Installed a tiny tach and its reading 6410 rpm WOT. I have the stock merc prop. The prop is old and has nicks and scratches. Merc is a 2000 25 hp 2strk. RPM are high! any info? Could it be the prop?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Absolutely. First thing I noticed in your post is you did not mention the pitch of the prop. Not only might it be damage thats causing some performance problems but it could be not enough prop for that motor. 

You did the right thing getting a tach. Now you will be able to find the right prop for your boat. It really helps if you can borrow a couple of props to try before you buy. That will help reduce the the trial and error when you put a new one on. 

If you can not get a test prop to help you figure out what is the right pitch then I would recommend starting with a 3 blade 13 pitch for a strong running 25 Merc 2 stroke.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thx tom, I dont really know the sizes cause it dont say. It looks like the stock prop what ever that is. I'll be getting a hold of Cpt Ron today and place an order most likely. Glad I got the tach though!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Alex mine is nearly identical in terms of RPM and stock prop. Let me know what works for you!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Alex mine is nearly identical in terms of RPM and stock prop.  Let me know what works for you!


Well, spoke with cpt ron today and he said its the shewed up prop. Now its just a matter of deciding on an alum. or ss. Hes going to get back with when he gets back to the shop and sees what he has available. But its looks like a 13 oem prop is what im going to get and just keep the one i have as a back up just in case.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Alex, how much was the tiny tach? Hard to install?

Think SK has a Vengance and E Alvy has a... damm I can't remember.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tach was $45 plus shipping. Really easy to install. All yous need to do is wrap one of the cables around the spark plug cable. Then figure out where ya wanna mount the tach. No drilling no tools. I velcrod the tach to the transom in case i wanna use the tach somewhere else. If you wanna borrow mine next time you come down let me know. Just ordered a new prop last night so waiting. Spoke with Capt ron and he figured out it was da prop for sure. I ordered a regular oem prop. $$$$ is tight right now. :-/


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd order my Tinytach from the factory to make sure you get the right model. They'll ask you for info about your motor - year, model, etc. I oredered the wrong one, but they sent me the right one! And with a note saying why. Can't beat that.

Kemo


----------

